# Project Title: WELLNESS: Skills for True Wellbeing (EUROPEAN PROJECT)



## HP-MOS (Sep 3, 2014)

HP - MOS and its 6 European partners are engaged in GRUNDTVIG - LIFELONG LEARNING PROGRAMME to empower professionals and learners who are engaged in adult education with skills that allow them to monitor their level of wellbeing and to apply self-regulation strategies in order to achieve satisfying levels of wellness

The summary of this partnership project is to empower both professionals engaged in adult education and their learners in practical skills that allows them to handle daily challenges more effectively and enhance their level of wellbeing in a more sustainable way

Concrete Objectives of the Partnership:

1). To examine the needs of professionals and learners involved in adult education and in particular, to assess their baseline levels of wellbeing and challenges.

(2). To publicise the awareness of wellbeing as a necessary foundation for effective teaching and learning.

(3). To provide stress management tools for staff and learners engaged in adult education to help them manage their stress levels effectively and expand their creativity.

(4). To produce high quality resources for professionals engaged in adult education.

(5). To assist professionals engaged in adult education to increase their job satisfaction and work engagement.

(6). To contribute to developing measurable indicators of wellbeing


----------

